# looking for a graphic designer



## sdblhholmes (Sep 19, 2013)

Looking for a graphic designer in Mississippi, [email protected]


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If someone's answers him or her let me know. I have lots of customers that need Graphic Designers. I can turn you onto them. 

However, you need to know how to separate the colors, or simple design each color in a layer.


----------



## andreea (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am a freelance graphic designer and illustrator, with experience in t-shirt design.
You can see some of my work at one of the following links: Design Bite
Andreea Costache on Behance
Right now I am looking for new projects, so if you need a graphic designer, contact me!

Thanks,
Andreea


----------



## tonylogue (Mar 18, 2013)

I do graphic design as well. I do complete design including color separation and plate creation for positives. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Tunnelmen (Sep 26, 2008)

If you cannot find one near you, I have a Nashville recommendation and a chattanooga one too! Dan (Nashville) at Mad Rabbit Solutions - Graphic Design, Logo Design, Web Design or Stephanie (chattanooga) at A Strategic Design Studio :: Chattanooga TN, Tennessee, graphic design...hope you find a good one!


----------

